# First oak barrel



## mcorey (Jan 24, 2015)

I just received my first vadai 11 gallon oak barrel this week. I prepped it and put in my first batch yesterday. The barrel is sealed properly but it's moist around the hole. Is that ok?

Maybe I filled it too much. How much wine do put in there/just enough for it not to spill out when I put in the bung?


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Makings CDs ab b mlgggyioojyt


Dd 

SAh.mmz. C
VEllfkgkd



Mixttibsk


----------



## fabrictodyefor (Jan 24, 2015)

don't know the answer to your question, just wanted to say congrats on getting an oak barrel. I've been reading about them lately and now it has moved to the top of my wish list!


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 24, 2015)

Yep, fill it till it doesn't seep out when you insert the bung. Did you purchase a silicon bung with it? I would not use the supplied oak bung, doesn't seal well unless you pound it in, then you can't get it out!


----------



## mcorey (Jan 24, 2015)

Yes, I have a silicone bung. There is wine dampness about 1/2" around the bung and just wondering if that will grow bacteria 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Makings CDs ab b mlgggyioojyt


Dd 

SAh.mmz. C
VEllfkgkd



Mixttibsk


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 24, 2015)

I always blot any excess (spillage) off with a paper towel once the bung is fully inserted, then hit the area around the bung with KMETA Spray and let it dry.


----------



## mcorey (Jan 24, 2015)

Great idea! Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Makings CDs ab b mlgggyioojyt


Dd 

SAh.mmz. C
VEllfkgkd



Mixttibsk


----------



## NorCal (Jan 24, 2015)

I embrace the spills on the barrel.


----------



## mcorey (Jan 24, 2015)

Great pic! I feel better now.

like the idea that the barrels are on the cart. I was thinking about doing that but wonder how I would siphon the wine out considering the barrels are so low.

How do you do it?


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Makings CDs ab b mlgggyioojyt


Dd 

SAh.mmz. C
VEllfkgkd



Mixttibsk


----------



## tonyt (Jan 24, 2015)

Congrats on the new barrel. Oh, and do what Glowin said.


----------



## tonyt (Jan 24, 2015)

I just want to commend everyone for not making a crack about the moist hole.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 24, 2015)

tonyt said:


> I just want to commend everyone for not making a crack about the moist hole.



Until the last post, that is....


----------



## mcorey (Jan 24, 2015)

Too funny. I tried to avoid writing "that it's moist around the bung hole"


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Makings CDs ab b mlgggyioojyt


Dd 

SAh.mmz. C
VEllfkgkd



Mixttibsk


----------



## NorCal (Jan 25, 2015)

mcorey said:


> Great pic! I feel better now.
> 
> like the idea that the barrels are on the cart. I was thinking about doing that but wonder how I would siphon the wine out considering the barrels are so low.
> 
> How do you do it?



By using a regular pump or a vacuum pump.


----------



## JohnT (Jan 26, 2015)

tonyt said:


> I just want to commend everyone for not making a crack about the moist hole.


 
whasup?????

Has the corner gone the way of all other penal colonies (like devil's island)?? 

Are convicts no longer sent there? Has that space in the corner been converted into a wine storage area?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 26, 2015)

JohnT said:


> whasup?????
> 
> Has the corner gone the way of all other penal colonies (like devil's island)??
> 
> Are convicts no longer sent there? Has that space in the corner been converted into a wine storage area?



"Penal". Heh, heh, heh.


----------



## nicklausjames (Jan 28, 2015)

How is the 11 gallon vadai? I have one arriving next week. Did you prep it w hot water or cold? Also whoever posted the picks of the barrels w racks, did you make those racks? How about posting the instructions, ie measurements?


----------



## mcorey (Jan 29, 2015)

I prepped the barrel per vadai's instructions:
1) boiling water on the outside of each head. Two times for 30 minutes each.
2) I then but 4 gallons of boiling water inside the barrel. I think I then stood it on each head for 30 minutes.
3) With the hot water still in the barrel, I then rolled the barrel on its belly. I rolled the barrel 1/4 turn every 30 minutes or so. This allows the water to come in contact with the entire barrel.
4) after 2 hours or so, I emptied the hot water and put in cold water and filled it to the top. I used pure spring water from the store to avoid the chlorinated tap water.
5) after a couple days and no leaks, I emptied the water and put in my wine 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Makings CDs ab b mlgggyioojyt


Dd 

SAh.mmz. C
VEllfkgkd



Mixttibsk


----------

